# Captain Andy's Na Pali Sunset dinner cruise



## gstepic (Oct 7, 2007)

I should have ordered all my Doughty books at the same time as my Kauai and Oahu books are on the way. We are starting to book our tours and we want to do a boat tour for the Na Pali coast. This one interests me -

http://www.napali.com/kauai_sailing/napali_sunset_dinner.php

Has anyone taken this tour? My goal is to get the best photos I can. There are some that include snorkeling but my wife prefers to snorkel outside of a group so the ones with snorkeling are out. I know Doughty is not the final word on everything, but non the less I am curious what he thinks of the Captain Andy Na Pali sunset cruise.

Gary


----------



## teepeeca (Oct 7, 2007)

My  wife and I haven't taken that particular trip, BUT, in my opinion, all of Capt. Andy's trips are very nice and worthwhile.

Tony


----------



## mamadot (Oct 8, 2007)

We took this cruise last March and loved it!


----------



## dmwgroup (Oct 8, 2007)

We give this one high ratings! Our trip was during October 2 years ago, and we had a really enjoyable time and were able to get some great photos.  I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## tmartin1 (Oct 8, 2007)

This trip is an annual tradition for us when we visit Kauai.

It's fantastic! The crew is personable, food is good, drinks are plentiful, and, oh yeah, the scenery is breathtaking!

It's even the highlight for my 15 year old daughter - and trust me, she's difficult to please. 

Theresa


----------



## DianneL (Oct 8, 2007)

We have taken this trip and it is great --- not to be missed.


----------



## gstepic (Oct 8, 2007)

*Consider this trip booked!*

Sigh!!! Another day where it will be tough to get anything done at work!


----------



## dmharris (Oct 8, 2007)

Can you tell me our "Doughty" Books the best for Kauai?  We're new to Hawaii vacations and looking for the best sources of info.  Thanks,


----------



## danb (Oct 8, 2007)

*Sunset cruise*

We did the sunset cruise this past Aug and had a great time. About 8 people on our boat got seasick and had a poor time. It was a shame they couldn't enjoy the beauty of the Napili coast and the food. It wasn't that rough but some people are easily affected. We did the Zodiac tour two years ago and it was great also.


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 8, 2007)

Another recommendation for Captain Andy's. We did the sunset cruise this past July and had a great time. The Napali Coast is breathtaking. Also enjoyed hiking around the Waimea Canyon.


----------



## DianneL (Oct 9, 2007)

*Seasick*

The waters can be a bit rough and, even though I don't have a problem with getting seasick, I take something before the trip.  I take Bonnie's, similar to Dramamine, but absolutely does not make you drowsey.


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't remember when you are going, but one thing to consider is that these cruises don't run in the winter months because of rough seas.

During the cruise I took only one lady was sick almost the whole time. I think Dianne means bonine as an alternative to dramamine.


----------



## gstepic (Oct 9, 2007)

*We are going in November - when does sun set?*

We booked our trip the other day and have our confirmation. We normally do not have a problem with getting sea sick but my wife does get car sick so we probably will take something beforehand to reduce the chances of getting sick. 

On our one and only previous trip to Hawaii (Oahu) we had dinner on a boat but the harbor in the Honolulu area probably will be much different then the seas of the north coast of kauai. The day of our trip is November 11th to be exact so hopefully weather will be decent that time of the year.

How early does it get dark that time of the year? Since our boat leaves at 2 and it is a four hour sunset cruise i have to think the sun sets pretty early. I kind of see this as a good news bad news situation for our trip. We will have to hit the road early for our driving days because of the shorter days, but it will also force us to have more kicking back time, which is a very good thing for us!

Gary


----------



## DianneL (Oct 11, 2007)

*Bonine*

Emushondt, you are correct.  I checked my medicine cabinet and it is Bonine.  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 20, 2007)

My only caution would be to check the waves on their dinner cruise--too rough and it isn't fun.

By the way, their food is catered by Mark's place in Puhu near the junior college.

Always had a good time on Captain Andy's tours.

Sterling


----------



## DG001 (Nov 12, 2007)

I had a quick question about the cruise - did you see any really young kids there? We are going to be 3 couples with (he he) 4 kids all under 4 - is this cruise advisable?

I would love to take this cruise, but 4 hours may be a little too much for for the kids .. maybe the shorter 2 hour version?

Thanks,
DG


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 12, 2007)

DG001 said:


> I would love to take this cruise, but 4 hours may be a little too much for for the kids .. maybe the shorter 2 hour version?



I am a teacher and I love kids, but no way would I do this with little kids.  Either you are going to have to try to make them sit in one place for the entire time, or you will have to follow them around like a magnet to keep them safe.  Either way, it will be miserable for active kids and their parents who want to relax and enjoy the evening.  If you really want to do this, get a baby sitter for the night.  We have been on several of these kinds of trips and all you see the parents doing is scampering after their little ones the whole time - not fun!  These boats tend to be a bit close quarters and there is just no place for active kids to scamper around without getting in everyone else's way.  And frankly, it can be annoying to other adults on board without kids in tow who are trying to have a romantic evening.  With kids this age, find a kid friendly restaurant where everyone can relax.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 12, 2007)

DG,

When are you going?  We were just on Kauai for 11 days and the water was really rough for all but one day.  The concierge at the Princeville Hotel is not recommending this trip now because of the rough waters.  They say summer is a better time.  Just thought this might be helpful info.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 12, 2007)

We did Captain Andy's but we did the early morning tour.  We went in August 2005 and I got seasick.  This is very unusal for me because I grew up on a boat & I was part of Sea Scouts as a teenager.  I come from a family of fishers.  We would fish for hailbut every year in the Pacific Ocean near San Francisco.  So, I'm not sure what was up with that.  However, there were a lot of people seasick on our cruise.  I highly recommend taking something prior to boarding.  Even my 4 year old got sick too.  My 7 year old did great and had the best time.  The staff was excellant and very tentative.  They even introduced my dd to another girl on the boat so, they would hang out with each other.  They were very cute about how they did that too.   My 7 year old even got to drive for awhile.  It was the highlight of the vacation for her.


----------



## tombo (Nov 13, 2007)

Do any of the cruises run in february if the seas are calm, or are they shut down totally during the winter months period?


----------

